

‘Chaos’ at WikiLeaks Follows Assange Arrest - cwan
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/wikileaks-reels/

======
mr_eel
Pure speculation. The anonymous source may be real, but we have no means of
validating it. So, this article may as well be disregarded. Considering they
have a set of cables to release and a protocol to manage it, somehow I doubt
it’s 'chaos'. Uncertainty is inevitable, but I feel this is an over-statement.

